# CYCLONE COASTER 15th Annual FREE SWAPMEET & SUNDAY ride - October 4th 2015



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 15, 2015)

*   That's right our twice-a-year FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET will be held on OCTOBER 4th this time - WHICH IS THE SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - For those who haven't been the CC swapmeet is small BUT there is loads of great items from fellow riders - enthusiast - CC family members who are passing down their extra parts & projects @ swapmeet prices & it's held in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT - Located @ 1836 E. 4th Street ( 1 block west of Cherry Ave ) in Long Beach - CA  - ALSO the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets are ALWAYS held on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which leaves 1/2 hour LATER @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse AFTER the swap 

     Our thanks again goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant - who opens the PIKE doors early @ 7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 - Great food - KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar open & use of his back parking lot which we need to be out of @ 10:00am SHARP  

     PLEASE NOTE -- Chris has asked for people NOT to arrive EXTREMELY early since the neighbors who live in the area will complain - Which in the BIG PICTURE will be a problem for Chris & the PIKE as a host to our FREE CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - If you are traveling from a far - camp out a few blocks away & roll out to set up closer to daylight thats all & keep it down - &  also PLEASE  NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around - JUST A REMINDER the FREE swap starts @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS WAS A NEW REQUEST FROM THE PIKE OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared for his 10:00am customers -

     AGAIN - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet STARTS @ 7:00am - BUT - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchanged hands as they do at everyone of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here @ the PIKE - Thanks to my fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ the PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one

     The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride will be AFTER the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - A GREAT DAY  ALWAYS - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it THIS TIME - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage*


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2015)

Finally I can unload a bunch of junk! See you there bright & early(But not too early.)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep Mike - But early with a chance of late is a good time to arrive ... See you there ... post picks of items here if you want to prepare people for a ATM run ... Frank


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a set of CWC peaked duck tail fender if anyone has a set to sell me. I promise, it's going on a worthy bike.

These fenders were also used on CWC built Hawthorne Zeps.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll be there in spirit....sorry gang.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2015)

slick said:


> I'll be there in spirit....sorry gang.



But you'll be here for the Dec Colson Ride, right!?
[emoji6]


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 16, 2015)

Someone will bring some NOS TOC donuts ?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes of course!


----------



## slick (Sep 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> But you'll be here for the Dec Colson Ride, right!?
> [emoji6]




 Yes sir. The 5th is my birthday so its going to be one big party weekend. Sundays Colson ride might be painful and blurry still. Lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 18, 2015)

*To bad you can't make it out to the 15th annual CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet Slick ... looking forward to the December CYCLONE COASTER ride ... The 2015 Belmont Shores Christmas Parade is the NIGHT of December 6th from 6-8pm ( The same day as our ride ) ... so if you get Monday the 7th off join us from 6-8pm ... Then the 2015 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade is on Saturday, December 12, 2015, 10 a.m. ... These FREE EVENTS are open to ALL CYCLONE COASTER family members - REQUIREMENTS are (1) a VINTAGE BICYCLE ... (2) a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt ..... I will post all the details closer to December for those interested ... Ride Vintage .. Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 30, 2015)

*WOW ... The 15th Annual CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet is THIS SUNDAY ... 

  This year has just flown by ... If you haven't started gathering items you want to sell @ the CC meet - You better start hunting & gathering to get some cash & free up some space for what you're going to purchase on Sunday .... I will have the BRAND NEW design 2015 CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts which I will premier @ THIS CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & FREE CC Swapmeet ... The logo will basically be the logo I designed for the latest CC trucker baseball caps - The T-Shirts are @ the printers right now ... Please get to the CC free swapmeet NO EARLIER than 6am ... Post what your bringing & what you are looking for & maybe everyone will get some projects back as riders ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2015)

What's in the fridge? Its got to be good!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be there with a bunch of junk...and Joe's red pedal blocks & Colson dropstand. Let's see a preview of stuff that's gonna be for sale!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking for this CWC feather guard and these peaked duck tail fenders.......Anyone?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2015)

*Women of Aviation*



fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there with a bunch of junk...and Joe's red pedal blocks & Colson dropstand. Let's see a preview of stuff that's gonna be for sale!




Thank you so much Mike!

The pedal blocks are for this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

What!?!?!?:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2015)

I never thought of the aerocycle as particularly phallic... until just now...must be the angle.
Please update your project when completed with a lady mounted on it.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2015)

Ha ha! I guess it is a bit phallic,  Its something I have always had in the back of my mind and it finally came to fruition. Probably the only Womens Aerocycle in the world. It has been a fun project and I will have it at the Aerocycle ride this Sunday.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Ha ha! I guess it is a bit phallic,  Its something I have always had in the back of my mind and it finally came to fruition. Probably the only Womens Aerocycle in the world. It has been a fun project and I will have it at the Aerocycle ride this Sunday.




 Fantastic, Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you Marty!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2015)

I hope no one minds, but I need to presale something to make gas money. 
so, I've gone through my stash and found this delicacy. $40obo delivered to the ride. anyone else has to pay shipping.
it actually works. it will need cleaning.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone concerned about the rain forecasted?  I don't need these bikes and parts any more rusted


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 2, 2015)

60% chance T-storms.....   I hope it doesn't rain.   Can we move it inside the LB Convention Center?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2015)

Been watching the forecast too. At least we don't have the threat of a hurricane like the guys in T-Town.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2015)

it's my experience that it's only the Schwinn guys who worry about it raining.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 3, 2015)

I cant believe some of you guys are afraid of the rain. Get your a-- out to the swap and ride. It will be very refreshing.


----------



## tikicruiser (Oct 3, 2015)

Really ? It's only rain,water,H2o, not acid! Didn't kid's ride there bikes in the rain in the 30's 40's,50's 60's.? Remember that's how some of our bike's got that "Patina" that we all rave about and think is so cool. Get over it, just saying...Bill


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Swap meet .....*



fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there with a bunch of junk...and Joe's red pedal blocks & Colson dropstand. Let's see a preview of stuff that's gonna be for sale!



















Rideable Western Flyer by Shelby asking $275...sold CL
Early Morrow rear hub before 1931 date stamps new nickel plating asking $50
Original paint green rack by Westfield? Asking $50
CWC frame fork headset seatpost and kickstand asking $150


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 3, 2015)

I've pulled 6 beautiful bicycles from my private reserve for sale - for the distinguished serious collector......


----------



## furby714 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## furby714 (Oct 3, 2015)

Guna have this forsale tomorrow frame tank crank and sprocket 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2015)

How's the weather in the LBC? Pouring here in Monrovia


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> How's the weather in the LBC? Pouring here in Monrovia




Light drizzle almost there to check for parking


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 4, 2015)

I woke up at 5 AM to HARD rain in Monrovia.....so I decided to pass on this event.    

Did anyone go ?  Buy or sell ???


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 4, 2015)

SOO bummed I missed this event! It was raining SO hard in Altadena I couldn't load my bike.... It would have been my first coasters ride and wanted to make it on Tony Henkels restored Aerycycle. Did the swap go on as scheduled, and did the ride? If any Aerocycles showed up, or Joe's ladies Aero made it, I'd sure like to see photos! Please post if you got 'em?

Thanks!


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes and yes.

The swap went on as scheduled and was a very good turn out. It drizzled lightly for a very short time and was nice and clear the rest of the morning.

I believe three Aerocycles showed up as well as Joe on his creation.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah.  we had a great time I took a couple pics at the swap.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2015)

The Fall Cyclone Coaster Swap & Ride went well.
The pending rain never materialized, so a great day was had by all who took a chance and showed up.
Quite a few choice trinkets traded hands and the gathering of Streamline Aerocycles was smaller than we had hoped for, but was still fun for those that brought their bikes out.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 4, 2015)

Had great day at the Cyclone Coaster swap and ride was great seeing everyone !! Weather was great much Needed break in the all summer heat wave we even got a very light sprinkle just enough to cool us off followed by sunny blue sky's !! 
Brought out my Aerocycle and a few of brothers  also showed up nice to see them all together !! Thanks Coasters great day !! 
View attachment 240967View attachment 240969View attachment 240970View attachment 240971View attachment 240972View attachment 240973View attachment 240974View attachment 240975


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2015)

Another great CC event!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 5, 2015)

Great pics and bummed I missed it! Looks like any other Cyclone ride with all those Schwinns! Ha! All kidding aside, how rare is the Blue Aerocycle? Never seen that color before!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Great pics and bummed I missed it! Looks like any other Cyclone ride with all those Schwinns! Ha! All kidding aside, how rare is the Blue Aerocycle? Never seen that color before!




 We missed you too, Don.
 We ordered up a little rain since we've been so dry out here, but they must have sent it to you guys instead. I hope all is well with everybody back east.
 I thought that blue and silver Aerocycle was a nice color combination as well. I think if I could travel back in time, I'd have ordered mine that way.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 5, 2015)

All good here, Marty! We only got 4" of rain last weekend. South Carolina (charleston) got like 13"! They closed the town til further notice with 6pm curfews! Got our monthly ride next sunday with a sunny 75 degrees forecasted! Come on out!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2015)

Goosenecks ??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2015)

_*Great success @ the 15th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet & Sunday ride ... No rain at the swap .: lighter crowds ... But still killer stuff bought & sold ... Thanks to Chris of the Pike BAR & Restaurant for his hospitality once again ... We couldn't do these swaps without your generosity .... AFTER the swapmeet we rode in a light rain today from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am .... The light rain was a great way to wash of the bikes ... FREE thanks to Mother Nature .... We just kept riding in the light drizzle that let up to partial sunny skies after a few minutes ( typical CA rainstorm ) ... A great refreshing day with a free bicycle wash - count me in anytime ...  

Here are some of my pics collected from the swap ... 

Thanks to all that stuck it out for another great CYCLONE COASTER free event ... Ride Vintage - Frank  *_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2015)

*Many have been asking about the BRAND NEW  CYCLONE COASTER  artwork that I designed for the CYCLONE COASTER dog tags & trucker caps as a T-Shirt design .....  

WELL..... check it out ... Here is the 1st run of the NEW T-SHIRT logo for CYCLONE COASTER ... The first run was printed last Friday using a new process that emulsified the image on the shirts for that real cool vintage look on the new artwork for CYCLONE COASTER ... Mens t-shirts are in sage green - ladies are in leaf green preshrunk quality shirts ... These shirts will replace the older logo we have been using & are available BEFORE each CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride

Well @ the 15th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeet - I also unveiled the BRAND NEW CYCLONE COASTER LOGO in a limited production run of CYCLONE COASTER mens T-shirts - CYCLONE COASTER Ladies babydoll t's ... The new CYCLONE COASTER logo can be found on our trucker & baseball caps - our dog tags & I even printed a limited run of CYCLONE COASTER bicycle frame stickers & larger decals ...  

For those interested .... I can ship them out in a small USPS flat rate envelope WITHIN the Continental U.S. of A is around $6.00 & I can fit TWO ( 2 ) shirts typically in one of those envelopes.. If you get a few I can look into the next shipping amount .... Ride Vintage .... Frank *


----------



## John (Oct 8, 2015)

Lunch


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

That girl at the restaurant found someone to buy her photos, Thanks John


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 10, 2015)

Right on!! I cant wait to go back there for some more coconut shrimp and baby Stingray.


----------



## John (Oct 10, 2015)

mrg said:


> That girl at the restaurant found someone to buy her photos, Thanks John




It was free
I guess you should have listened to her. Maybe it was to much swap meet for you.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2015)

what a great memento John, I've always said, the friend I have at the rides are more important than the ride itself (of course I like riding the old bikes quite a bit too).


----------

